# Help identifying inline valve



## sdhightide (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello, New to this forum, great website!

Im trying to identify the make and model of this inline valve. It seems that some of the "rubber" is deteriorating and a small amount of water is passing through. Im a pool mechanic and most of the gaskets and o-rings, I lube them up with either teflon or silicon. I wanted to try that on this but thought I better ask first. I may just replace the part if I can figure out the make and model. Any help would be appreciated! Thank You!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF

I think it is a hunter valve. Can you see if it has any markings?

Sprinkler warehouse sells a lot of the repair kits for the gaskets. They do break down and need to be replaced.


----------

